# Emersed Plant id please



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Ok I found this plant in the local lake along with another one really close to the shore. 
This is in its emersed form. It was growing along the top of the water
Does anyone know what it is?
This plants submeted leaves were green look @ the bottom but it appears to be changing to a redder color
I know terrible photo
I have an idea from the new growth but not sure.
My guess would be l. repens


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That looks like a Ludwigia that's been grown emersed or in lower light. I've got some that look a lot like yours.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

My guess on this one is repens is that what you think?

Thanks Marcus
Http://www.home-waterfalls.com


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That would be my guess too, but after seeing so many species here near my house it's hard for me to say anymore. :/ Going on the assumption that there are very few species common in the hobby, I would have to go with L. repens as well.


----------



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

Ludwigia repens

have some emersed and looks exactly the same.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

It seems you got your answer Marcus!


----------

